# "UPTOWN~ Girls."



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

...........mostly a painted quilt (I used acrylics)...finished this several months ago.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

WOW! :thumbup:


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

A real work of art!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Outstanding!


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

real, honest to goodness little hussies.LOL


----------



## Abcdef (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow, you're very talented, that's gorgeous!!


----------



## LUVCRAFTS (Feb 6, 2013)

So creative of you. It deserves to be hung up on a wall!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:shock: :thumbup:


----------



## nannygoat (Jan 15, 2011)

That is beautiful!!


----------



## PaulaP (Nov 12, 2012)

This is FABULOUS !


----------



## Ginnysue (Nov 28, 2012)

You are so talented! I love the quilting you did on this - it is just perfect!!


----------



## Ginnysue (Nov 28, 2012)

I love the quilting you did on this and the colors you used - it is just perfect!!


----------



## Deb Hjelseth (Jan 4, 2014)

That is the sweetest friendship statement I've seen in a long time.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Very pretty and unusual. Again an amazing creation. I love how your quilting makes your subject pop. Your machine quilting skill is tops as is your paint work.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Wow! Amazing! You are very gifted.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

WOW. Beautiful job.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Gee wilikers----thank you!


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: Love it


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

Love it! Really like the 3D effect.


----------



## TXBARB (May 27, 2013)

Love it!


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Oh my! I love this quilt! The girls really POP! Awesome work of art!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Than k s so much!!!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

frame it :thumbup:


----------



## Mercygirl76 (Dec 30, 2012)

Gorgeous! You are really talented!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

standsalonewolf said:


> frame it :thumbup:


Thank you!!!.... its 60" by 55"


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

different but nice!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Wow! Wonderful 'ladies'.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

My head is getting too BIG.....thank you


----------



## celticmiss (Dec 6, 2011)

B E A U T I F U L. Well done. I love it.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Amazing work. Wonder where they are going, and if they will remember anything tomorrow morning??????


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Your work is always wonderful. I love to see your posts on KP. I am also a little envious of all that talent! Are you a professional artist? Did you study art? Do you take lessons to learn all these wonderful techniques? Hope I am not being too nosy - just curious.


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

What a piece of art! I love it!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Your quilt is gorgeous! What a talent you have.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

jeannietta said:


> Your work is always wonderful. I love to see your posts on KP. I am also a little envious of all that talent! Are you a professional artist? Did you study art? Do you take lessons to learn all these wonderful techniques? Hope I am not being too nosy - just curious.


thank you----mostly self taught....other kids spent their allowances on candy/make-up/nail polish when they were 5-11? I spent mine on embroidery floss and pens !


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

lil rayma said:


> Amazing work. Wonder where they are going, and if they will remember anything tomorrow morning??????


Thank you!!!!
didn't anyone notice the two---faced woman ?Ha!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I love it!

Hazel


----------



## gailjewell (Feb 20, 2011)

I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sillytilly (Dec 8, 2012)

Love, Love, Love this!! Wonderful job!!!


----------



## KittyMomma (Dec 12, 2012)

Amazing!


----------



## cathyknits (Nov 1, 2012)

That's stunning! I love it!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Fabulous.


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

You are a creative mastermind! I'm amazed at the art you make. Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> thank you----mostly self taught....other kids spent their allowances on candy/make-up/nail polish when they were 5-11? I spent mine on embroidery floss and pens !


I did too! But you have a natural talent that comes through everything you do. I want to see more!!


----------



## Dcarolyn (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow...are you tallented. This is amazing. Keep up the wonderful work. But looking at this it is pleasure not work. You rock !&#127881;&#128525;&#128144;

Hugs,
Deedee
Dcarolyn on KP


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Another impressive one. Are you showing in galleys. If not you should be.


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

quiltdaze37 said:


> Thank you!!!!
> didn't anyone notice the two---faced woman ?Ha!


Ah, yes, I see her now. At first glance I thought she was just a skinny-minny hiding behind the one in front, but now, as I follow down to the legs, I can see I was wrong. Just another example of how there is soooo much to see in your work. Just gotta keep lookin'!


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

Oh I really like that, what a wonderful quilt!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

what a remarkable piece of work. I admire your talent


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

very neat.interesting


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

That is fantastic. A great work of art.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

WOW - a true masterpiece. Absolutely fabulous.


----------



## PittyPat (Jul 2, 2011)

WOW, this quilt is wonderful. You should show it in a gallery....I'm amazed at your talent. Thank you for sharing it with us.


----------



## marthalj (Sep 23, 2012)

WOW!!


----------



## cgriffisteach (Jan 15, 2014)

Incredible! I'm returning to quilting and embroidery now that I've retired. Did you design it too?


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Love it!You are so multitalented. Love your works!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

cgriffisteach said:


> Incredible! I'm returning to quilting and embroidery now that I've retired. Did you design it too?


Thanks ....i did design it.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Damama said:


> Love it!You are so multitalented. Love your works!


Ha haaa..you are my 1#FAN)!!!!!!!! THANK U


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

quiltdaze37 said:


> Ha haaa..you are my 1#FAN)!!!!!!!! THANK U


You are quite welcome, only speak what I feel.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)




----------



## golfmom1018 (Apr 17, 2011)

Absolutely love it. Outstanding!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

golfmom1018 said:


> Absolutely love it. Outstanding!


You so kind! Thanks very much


----------



## saundra51 (Jul 18, 2011)

That is awesome...know nothing about quilting, but it is really beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Cindy Griffis (Sep 10, 2013)

quiltdaze37 said:


> Ha haaa..you are my 1#FAN)!!!!!!!! THANK U


Then I must be #2!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sugar and Spice's Mom (Aug 2, 2011)

You're amazing. This quilt is gorgeous.


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

really appreciate it!...thanks so much.


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Fantastic!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Wow!..thank u


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Fantastic work of art!


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

aljellie said:


> Fantastic work of art!


many thanks ,my Friend!


----------



## ninie (Jan 29, 2013)

So unique! You can just feel the energy coming out of the girls. Remarkable job!


----------



## Mariola (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm sure you already belong to some creative textile group and show off your work in public - and if not - you should do! Very creative, enjoyed looking at it, xxx


----------



## Tallie9 (Jul 24, 2012)

Love the colors and the quirky subject matter....Nicely done!


----------



## JaneV87 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

